# 3 week weight loss.



## Berenice (Dec 18, 2019)

By cutting out 99% of the rubbish/comfort eating which was the norm for me, I've lost 6lb in the past week and 3lb in each of the preceeding two weeks. Had to get back on the scales to double check. 12lb in 3 weeks!! I have been eating honest.


----------



## Bronwen (Dec 18, 2019)

Well done, do you feel better?  I’m also trying hard to cut rubbish, I use almonds as my go to snack and carry a pot with 30g with me when I’m out in and the need to snack come on. Keep going


----------



## Ljc (Dec 18, 2019)

That is great, we’ll done


----------



## Berenice (Dec 18, 2019)

Ljc said:


> That is great, we’ll done


Thanks


----------



## Berenice (Dec 18, 2019)

Bronwen said:


> Well done, do you feel better?  I’m also trying hard to cut rubbish, I use almonds as my go to snack and carry a pot with 30g with me when I’m out in and the need to snack come on. Keep going


It's hard isn't it. I sort of do feel better apart from I've coincidentally come down with a bad chest this past two days lol. But I'm asthmatic and it's been a while since that's kicked in so I was probably due one.


----------

